# Motorola Team frame



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a team frame that I bought years ago from the Motorola shop in WI. It was Cezary Zamana's frame. I love the ride but I haven't used it in about 10yrs. I am thinking about having it refinished after reading a thread in the Colnago section. Would look so nice all fixed up!


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

leave it original.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I agree , pedals, period saddle and front tyre/tube only (what is that seatpost BTW ?)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

yes, looks in good shape, get it up and running


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

that headtube angle looks insanely steep!


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I hope these look OK


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Andy STi said:


>


that BB shell looks like the gear cables ran through it at one stage so the plastic guide must have been fitted later .


----------



## Shamu (Sep 21, 2011)

*Motorola Team Frame*

It you are attempting to build up the Motorola Team frame with original parts. I might be able to offer some help? I had a good number of team bikes and frames, including both Frankie's and Sean Yates Paris Roubaix bikes, a couple of the TT bikes, etc. I still have Max Sciandri's PB bike, and an MX Leader built for Frankie. Anyway, in addition to the bikes and frames, I still have a good bit of original hardware, primarily new. I know I have stems, the whole box of their ti small parts, hubs I think, some chainrings, maybe a seat post or two, possibly some shifters, DA 8-9 spd cassette bodies, DA right side crank arms, DA left side shifters, Paris Roubaix Rims, water bottles, other small parts. I probably have more, but that is what comes to mind.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Shamu said:


> It you are attempting to build up the Motorola Team frame with original parts. I might be able to offer some help? I had a good number of team bikes and frames, including both Frankie's and Sean Yates Paris Roubaix bikes, a couple of the TT bikes, etc. I still have Max Sciandri's PB bike, and an MX Leader built for Frankie. Anyway, in addition to the bikes and frames, I still have a good bit of original hardware, primarily new. I know I have stems, the whole box of their ti small parts, hubs I think, some chainrings, maybe a seat post or two, possibly some shifters, DA 8-9 spd cassette bodies, DA right side crank arms, DA left side shifters, Paris Roubaix Rims, water bottles, other small parts. I probably have more, but that is what comes to mind.


I have been looking for a 175mm 7410 crankset if you have one available Shamu ?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Shamu said:


> It you are attempting to build up the Motorola Team frame with original parts. I might be able to offer some help? I had a good number of team bikes and frames, including both Frankie's and Sean Yates Paris Roubaix bikes, a couple of the TT bikes, etc. I still have Max Sciandri's PB bike, and an MX Leader built for Frankie. Anyway, in addition to the bikes and frames, I still have a good bit of original hardware, primarily new. I know I have stems, the whole box of their ti small parts, hubs I think, some chainrings, maybe a seat post or two, possibly some shifters, DA 8-9 spd cassette bodies, DA right side crank arms, DA left side shifters, Paris Roubaix Rims, water bottles, other small parts. I probably have more, but that is what comes to mind.


I have been looking for a 175mm 7410 crankset for this extra if you have one available Shamu ?


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

Nice GAN colorway.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry, excavations: D0611 - frame built in 1992, probably used by Cezary Zamana in the summer of 1992 for the Bud Light team; may have appeared together with Zamana for the Caloi Motorola team in 1995, after repainting, used as a training bike frame.


----------

